# Which fish for a 10 gallon tank?



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

Right now we only have 1 little dalmation molly and one albino cory. I have been waiting to add more while the tank cycled, which it now has. We are also going out of town for a few weeks (husband will be taking care of everything while we are gone) and I don't want to mess with anything until we get back. So I have time to research before we make changes. I know the molly and the cory are schooling fish so I need more of those to make them happy. But I'm thinking more mollies might be too much for the tank. So should I return the molly and just get more cories? The kids are rather attached to our little molly, but I have told them she will be happier in a larger tank with more mollies and they seem satisfied with that answer. I was thinking a few more cories and maybe some guppies since they don't get very large? I guess I need to do some more research, because I'm not even sure if guppies and cories have the same water requirements. I also want a shrimp, but I'm not sure if there will be room in the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe you could get another 2 cory cats and 2-3 male guppies. You also probably could add a few ghost or cherry shrimp as I have heard they do not take up much room or produce much waste. Yeah you are right, mollys really need a 20-30 gallon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for me , i would get maybe 1 more molly..they really aren't that much of a schooling fish...and then get another 3 or 4 cories..or some nice aspidoras..aspidoras are close cousins to the cories.but they are a bit smaller and slimmer..i just started breeding my A. Albater ; they are a beautiful little fish..


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't think a Molly is a schooling fish, I only have one. A dalmation one, btw they are brackish water fish  ya, corded need either 3 or 5 at least, but I was told that a Cory catfish wouldn't get along with the shrimp, so I chose the catfish because I had a larger aquarium. Shrimp are cool and only need a gallon per. When I had a ten gallon I had guppies. If you want males am females then it might be fun for the kids to raise a few batches. Guppies are nice and colorful, platy is cool too, if you want schooling fish you could get zebra danios or glofish (same anatomy and basic fish but one was altered to colors and glows in a black light) you might like a snail. Maybe swordfish? An Otto? Lyretail guppies are pretty cool if you can find them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

We ended up taking the molly back. The guy at the shop was very nice about it and remembered us buying her. He even told us a bit about where they got her from. She was brought in by a regular customer of their's who needed to get her out of the tank before she was eaten like her siblings. They don't usually keep mollies that small. I was able to get 2 albino corydoras to add to the one we had that was purchased from the same shop. I'm so glad we got the cories. They are so happy swimming all over the tank together. I will probably get one more of those, but will wait a few weeks. We also got a cherry shrimp. It is happily crawling all over the anacharis plants. 

My plan is to maybe get some guppies, but I don't want babies. Is it better to get all females or all males?


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

masmba said:


> My plan is to maybe get some guppies, but I don't want babies. Is it better to get all females or all males?


Well males are much more eye appealing with their colors and shape. The females are kinda plain. Most of them are mostly grey and whn you get them the is a slight possibility of them being pregnant even if they were help separate.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

v-paw said:


> Well males are much more eye appealing with their colors and shape. The females are kinda plain. Most of them are mostly grey and whn you get them the is a slight possibility of them being pregnant even if they were help separate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I knew the males were more colorful, but I just wasn't sure if a group of them would be either aggressive or territorial. I don't want them picking on the cories and especially the cherry shrimp.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

masmba said:


> I knew the males were more colorful, but I just wasn't sure if a group of them would be either aggressive or territorial. I don't want them picking on the cories and especially the cherry shrimp.


They are very peaceful fish  great for a community and no aggression. I used to breed guppies, and the males chased the emailed close to birth. But now I have just 4 males, 2 of them are lyretail, and they don't pay any attention to my Cory's and get along with all my other fish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol, "emailed". Probably an autocorrected "females"


----------



## little_mermaid (Jun 22, 2013)

fishyfriend1706 said:


> Maybe you could get another 2 cory cats and 2-3 male guppies. You also probably could add a few ghost or cherry shrimp as I have heard they do not take up much room or produce much waste. Yeah you are right, mollys really need a 20-30 gallon.


About the ghost shrimp, what is the purpose of having one? Such as does it clean the tank at all or just kinda hang out? Sheer curiosity, nothing against them. I was considering purchasing one for my 10 gallon.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

@little mermaid is your name Ariel by chance?? And I don't know if ghost shrimp do much maybe eat leftover food .... I had a Bamboo Shrimp in my ten gallon community, I was told they polish the water.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## little_mermaid (Jun 22, 2013)

@dreamer haha no I just love the water and she's my favorite princess. I am debating between getting a corycat or a shrimp, which do you recommend?


----------



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

The corydoras catfish is a schooling fish. If you have space for about 4-6 of them, I'd say get the cories. They are really fun little fish to watch and they wink. If you only have space for one more, I'd suggest the shrimp. I'm not an expert on the fish you have though, so I'd say look them up and make sure they are compatible with each other and your tank size before you add more. You can put all your information into this website and it will help you out. http://www.aqadvisor.com/


----------

